# Craftsman Dovetail Template Model No. 315.25710



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*Hi would anyone happen to have the manual for this dovetail jig, if so could you please e-mail me a copy.

[email protected]

Sincerely David Cooksey*


----------



## stormyh (Sep 19, 2011)

*Craftsman Dovetail 315.25710*

I have a dogeared copy of the Guide and will scan.


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

THANKS A BILLION!!!! I have been looking EVERYWHERE for this!!!


----------



## fixrite (Apr 5, 2011)

Woohooo....success on his very first post here. Can't beat that now can you.


----------



## Clyde_WoodBee (Jan 15, 2012)

*A Big Thank You!*

Stormy, 
You are one up on me here. I had thought I had carefully kept my instructions for my Sears Dovetail Jig, only to find I no longer have them in my files!

Thank you for posting this set of instructions. Now I can complete the project I started - properly without wasted time and effort to figure out how to set and sequence the boards properly!

Many thanks to you and the person who asked the question first. I now feel divinely blessed by your help and generosity.


----------



## walshberger (Jan 27, 2012)

*sears dovetail manual*

Thanks for taking the time to post this manual. I'll put this little yardsale baby back into service. 
dave
walsh


----------



## FunkyD (Feb 28, 2012)

You've saved me. Thanks


----------



## maotroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting the manual. it was a life saver.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*dovetail*

it seems you already have the information, should it not be what you need let me know.

I have a copy of the manual I downloaded from the net that is a pretty clean copy.


----------



## carpenter712 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tkconlon (Jun 25, 2013)

*1000 Times*



stormyh said:


> I have a dogeared copy of the Guide and will scan.


Stormy, 

Bless you a thousand times. I have a long-ignored Craftsman dovetail jig. It is worthless without the instruction manual. Now I can make drawers - hooray!!!

Tom


----------

